# Anacharis questions



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Does anyone know if a tank full of Anacharis will bug a Piraya? My friend's pond is overflowing due to the recent rainy weather, and he's moving some of this plants out. He asked if I wanted any, I told them I'll get back to him. If my Piraya doesn't mind it, I can surely get about 100 batch or so. 1 batch has about 5-7 stems which are about 8-10 inchs tall in height.

Let me know if this will bug a Piranha, because this is a ton of Anacharis that's free so I might just take it for the heck of it and throw in my other tanks as well.

Thanks!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

just let it float and it should be fine. if you plant it , then it will prob get dug up and float anyway. That stuff grows really fast and loves fish waste, it's actually great for keeping ammonia levels in check.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Very cool, I figured since it's free I mine as well take it and throw it in some sort of tank and just let it grow from there. I actually likes the looks of this because it's a really dark lust green color. I'm going to throw some in my Piraya tank and see how that goes.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

traumatic said:


> just let it float and it should be fine. if you plant it , then it will prob get dug up and float anyway. That stuff grows really fast and loves fish waste, it's actually great for keeping ammonia levels in check.


\

Nice to know. I was actually looking to get some today but the shipping was twice the cost of the plant so that changed my mind. Ill check my LFS they have it time to time.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Most lfs will have it, it's quite common. I had some in my turtle tank and it took over like mad.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, accualy right now I am growing some myself, jsut bought it like a day ago, haven't noticed any growth yet, but I gotta give it some time, piranha would love the anacharis, mine love to swim it, plus mine have gotten alot more colorful and aggressive with this stuff in their tank.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Here's some shot of it in my tank right now, not in my piranha tank just a regular spare tank with some gold fish and guppys. On the left are dime size black marble angel fish. They have these roots coming off the mid section/top section of the Anacharis, is it okay to just leave it the way it is? It's actually looks nice, the goldfish are having a blast swimming through it.

View attachment 159731

View attachment 159732

View attachment 159733


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah. it ought to grow well in there.


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

traumatic said:


> yeah. it ought to grow well in there.


does this plant take a lot of light?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

it will grow like crazy with a lot of light


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

looks pretty healthy id keep it and let it grow. i try so hard to have a nice looking plants but i cant get it to my liking. tank looks nice now lets see your reds!!! haha


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

these plants take a while to root but if you attach a stone to it with rubber band it will stay in place long enough for it too root very well nice find i allways like this stuff cause it grows straight you could put it in rows and like cover every inch of glass areound the edge with it possibiltys are endless

you have givin me some ideas ill be back


----------

